# SPINAL TAP - Unwigged & Unplugged



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 17: Vancouver, B.C. (Center for the Performing Arts)
May 21: Toronto (Massey Hall) 

Here's a taste...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlWqAQ1oB8g


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh man, that would be a hoot!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool!! I like the way they segue seamlessly from folk to heavy metal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Too bad they're not coming out this way--that would be a good show--as they can actually play.

And I like the way they mock and do tribute at the same time.--sort of a mocbute or a tribock, if you will.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys must've seen them do this -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDR9Xh0GPeQ


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djdeacon said:


> You guys must've seen them do this -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDR9Xh0GPeQ


EA A OE'S-
Classic...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2009/05/03/9334296-cp.html


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just bumping this up for the Toronto and GTA members to let you know that there are still tickets available over on Ticketmaster.ca for the Massey Hall concert tomorrow. (21st) Prices are $49.50 and $59.50.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh well...my guess is that I'll be in the extreme minority here, but the joke is old and stale, and I stopped laughing years ago. All I can think is they're milking it for all the cash they can, knowing there's a willing paying public.

Ridiculous, not sublime.

An aside...the acoustic tone in the posted video is horrendous.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Oh well...my guess is that I'll be in the extreme minority here, but the joke is old and stale, and I stopped laughing years ago. All I can think is they're milking it for all the cash they can, knowing there's a willing paying public.


Gotta agree. The movie is a classic and is simply hilarious (although I've basically seen it too many times to really laugh anymore.) 

Everything after that is just kind of derivative and lame; the music itself isn't funny/entertaining enough to stand on its own. 

Just my opinion, no right or wrong here.

TG


----------

